# Is this weird? I don't know



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

The other day my daughter asked my wife why I never cry. So my wife called me in so she could ask me. I didn't have an answer. I had never thought about it. When I did, i realized I can't remember crying at all since probably being 14 years old. It's not like I think theres something wrong with a man crying or anything like that, and I have no problem displaying emotion (love, affection, empathy etc.) but I don't cry. My daughters question just got me thinking if it's really odd. Anyone else like me? My wife has mentioned it in passing saying I should cry, like when my father died, I was sad about it, I just didn't cry.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Its only weird if you think its weird.


----------



## Keke24 (Sep 2, 2016)

Did you ever see your father cry? 

Which male that you've looked up have you seen cry?


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

nice777guy said:


> Its only weird if you think its weird.


I don't think it's weird just when my daughter asked I was like huh I have no idea.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Keke24 said:


> Did you ever see your father cry?
> 
> Which male that you've looked up have you seen cry?


Yes, most men I know and look up to I have sen cry, some more than others. I actually thought about that when she asked. It just made me think.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

happyhusband0005 said:


> I don't think it's weird just when my daughter asked I was like huh I have no idea.


Not sure if there is a "normal" when it comes to crying. Would maybe reinforce to your daughter that there's nothing wrong with crying and that everyone's emotions are personal / unique. 

Ever seen Toy Story 3???


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

nice777guy said:


> Not sure if there is a "normal" when it comes to crying. Would maybe reinforce to your daughter that there's nothing wrong with crying and that everyone's emotions are personal / unique.
> 
> Ever seen Toy Story 3???


Yah thats what I told her. I said It's not that I think there's nothing wrong with crying. To be honest I didn't even realize this until she asked the question. I'm not bothered by it, I'm just curious how many people men or women are the same way. 

I have kids I own Toy Story 3, along with every other pixar movie ever made. 

I ended up telling her people cry when an emotion is so strong that you brain can't process it completely so your body responds by crying, and daddies brain is so powerful that never happens to me. She knew I was joking and laughed at me. 

It's funny that a 10 year old can ask you a question that makes you think so much to figure out the answer.


----------



## Keke24 (Sep 2, 2016)

happyhusband0005 said:


> Yes, most men I know and look up to I have sen cry, some more than others. I actually thought about that when she asked. It just made me think.


If that's the case and you're not convinced you have any hang ups about men crying then it doesn't appear that it's a problem. I'd encourage you to talk to your daughter about it though. Don't want her growing up thinking men aren't supposed to cry and doing so is a sign of weakness, thereby being less understanding and accepting of male vulnerability/emotions as an adult.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

How old is your daughter?

How long have you been married to your wife?


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't remember ever seeing my dad cry - or my brother.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

EleGirl said:


> How old is your daughter?
> 
> How long have you been married to your wife?


My daughter is ten and she has very deep thoughts.

My wife and I have been married for 16 years together for 26 (since I was 15).


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Keke24 said:


> If that's the case and you're not convinced you have any hang ups about men crying then it doesn't appear that it's a problem. I'd encourage you to talk to your daughter about it though. Don't want her growing up thinking men aren't supposed to cry and doing so is a sign of weakness, thereby being less understanding and accepting of male vulnerability/emotions as an adult.


I think that’s why my daughter finds it weird. I’m very expressive with my emotions. I’m the one she comes to when she’s sad and needs hugs etc. It was a question that made me go hmmmm.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I think its perfectly normal. I am a woman and I rarely cry compared to most women. My husband rarely cries, he didn't cry when his mother died but he want close to her.
We are all different, its normal for you and that's all she needs to know. Maybe you wife cries a lot and she was comparing the 2 of you.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Diana7 said:


> I think its perfectly normal. I am a woman and I rarely cry compared to most women. My husband rarely cries, he didn't cry when his mother died but he want close to her.
> We are all different, its normal for you and that's all she needs to know. Maybe you wife cries a lot and she was comparing the 2 of you.


Yep that’s what I was thinking. My wife cries easy sad story movie anything she cries. So you are probably right on the comparison. Thanks


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

I never cried either even when I was a kid. Not sure if that's a healthy thing but .....


----------

